# Mother's Milk tea recipe?



## MamaScout (Feb 22, 2005)

Hi all~

I love love love Traditional Medicinals Mother's Milk tea, but it is getting too expensive to drink as much as I would like (2 to 3 cups a day). Anyone out there have a recipe for making an herb blend tea for nursing mamas?

Thank you!!


----------



## Debstmomy (Jun 1, 2004)

There are quite a few recipies in the book, Nursing Mothers Herbal.


----------



## Earthy~Mama (Apr 13, 2005)

I drink it too!!! I order mine from Mother Nature I get a case of six boxes for like 20 bucks. It would be cheaper to make ,I'm sure, but in the meantime check them out! I'll be watching this thread. I just may try to make some too!


----------



## 17754 (Jul 28, 2004)

Is that _THE_ Scout? I saw that moniker and knew it must be the one and only!

I can come through for you on the herb recipes!







I have all these ingredients except the chysanthemum flowers, I should mix ya some and arrange a trade for another one of your beautiful slings, huh? Either that or you can just order the herbs from Mountain Rose Herbals on line. They have the best quality and best prices. I don't get them wholesale from them or I'd hook you up. They sell herbs in small or large quanities, so you can just figure what you'd need for a big batch and just order that much of each herb.

*Mother milk Tea*
1 ounce chamomile
1 ounce catnip
1/4 ounce fennel seeds
1/2 ounce nettle
1/8 ounce lavender flowers

Steep 10-20 minutes- the longer it steeps the more medicinal it gets. 1 Tablespoon per cup or a handful per quart.

This one is more elaborate
*women's balancing blend*
1/2 ounce red raspberry leaves
1/2 ounce strawberry leaves
1/2 ounce spearmint
1/2 ounce nettle
1/2 ounce oatstraw
1/2 ounce chrysanthemum
1/2 ounce chamomile
1/4 ounce horsetail
1/4 ounce ginger root
1/4 ounce dandelion leaves
1/4 ounce rose petals

One tablespoon per cup, a handful per quart. Steep 20 minutes

and while we're at it....

*Teething tea*
for when yer lil man gets fussy...
1/2 ounce chamomlie
1/2 ounce lemon balm
1/2 ounce catnip
1/2 ounce lavender

steep 15 minutes, 1-2 tablespoons per cup. can drink and let go through milk or give to baby to calm him.

See ya soon, Heidi


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

Got any other tea blends Heidi? Those are awesome!


----------



## MamaScout (Feb 22, 2005)

Thank you Heidi, you are awesome!!!!!! I have all ingredients on hand except for the catnip. Actually, I do have some catnip, but...uh...it was purchased at Petsmart. I dunno if I want to drink it.....

I was actually thinking about just making some fennel tea, because I was thinking Mother's Milk tea tasted mostly like fennel.

Ooooh, and thanks for the teething tea recipe. I was contemplating giving him some chamomile tea the other day.

It was good to see you and gorgeous Iris today!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

